# Room analysis and diffusion



## eyesandears (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a noob to room analysis so please bear with my rudimentary questions.:dontknow:

How would I use a room anlysis program to help decide if diffusors would be beneficial in my room? 

I am currently using REW and believe I understand what absorption might look like but am unclear what measurable effects or changes one would expect to see with the use of diffusors (on a rear wall for example) ?


Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For the most part, you wouldn't. The only place you could really see something would be in the filtered impulse response so you can see where you have reflections in a certain range that diffusion would be a good idea.

Bryan


----------



## eyesandears (Apr 25, 2012)

bpape said:


> For the most part, you wouldn't. The only place you could really see something would be in the filtered impulse response so you can see where you have reflections in a certain range that diffusion would be a good idea.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan.
I suspect that I may be having some first relection problems from a 12' high ceiling. Was thinking about adding absorption up there and I guess diffusors might work in that location as well. I was also considering a large diffusor to the back wall in the room. I always prefer to define specific problems as much as possible and let that dictate the solution rather than randomly install treatments and see if they work.

Personally I thing too much absorption can be a bad thing. Is there any downside to using diffusors?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't like to overabsorb either. I prefer to do only what is necessary. The thing with diffusion is that it is a fixed range and won't go nearly as low as an absorber in those places.

Bryan


----------

